# How to Get Rid of Mice



## biz123

Here is an article, which a wrote, on how to remove mice....

If you want to get rid of mice in your house, you have a couple of options to choose from: hire a mouse exterminator or get rid of the little pests by yourself. If dealing with rodents is not your cup of tea, contact your local pest control service. If you are up for a little challenge, however, read on…


Make sure that you are actually dealing with mice and not something else. The methods for rat extermination are slightly different. Rats have bigger heads than mice and are larger rodents in general. Mice are so small that they can get through a hole the size of a dime!
The best way to exterminate mice is to make sure that your home is as uncomfortable for them as possible. Make sure that everything around your house is clean. Little crumbs may mean nothing to you, but they are entrees for mice. Seal off all access to food around your property. This means disposing of your garbage in a safe way and leaving all of the food in your kitchen sealed in containers. Aside from food, mice are also attracted to shelter and water as well. Look around your property to make sure that there are no puddles or comfy spaces that mice may call their home. Cover up any firewood you have outside and don’t let the dog water bowl sit there, waiting to attract someone other than your favorite pooch. Clean your property of any debris. You want the surrounding area of your house to be as “flat” as possible.
Cleaning up your property may not solve all of your problems. Peppermint spray and/or plants can be added to the perimeter of your house. You can also place mothballs around your home because mice hate the smell. If you want to go all out against the mice, some people place cat urine where they think the mouse is likely to wander about.
Look for holes around your home. Because mice can get through tiny spaces (less than 1/4 inches. in size), look hard. If you don’t know the relative position of the mouse in your house, holes will give you a very good idea of their whereabouts (just like mice feces can). Once you know where the mice roam about, set up mouse traps, which come in two forms, snap and humane mouse traps. If you don’t mind killing your annoying pests, snap traps are cheap and easy (you can buy a mouse trap exterminator for mice on Amazon for just $6). Simply place fruit, peanut butter, or bacon on the trap, and you’ll have your mouse in due time. If you don’t want any killing involved, you can get the “Smart Mouse Trap – Humane Mousetrap” from Amazon, which only costs $14. When disposing of the mice, make sure to wear gloves and thouroughly wash your hands afterwards. If you spot mice urine of feces, make sure to disinfect the area with detergent and bleach.
How much will a mice exterminator cost if you hire a professional? How much does an exterminator cost? You can expect to be charged about $200. What you are basically paying for is the convenience of not having to deal with the mice yourself. The pros utilize the same techniques used in this article and are more useful if you have a large house.
Whatever you do, do not seal any holes (until you’re sure you’ve gotten rid of all the mice), or use poison. You do not want dead, decaying mice in places that are impossible to get to. When looking for exterminator mice, you have to keep this in mind.


----------



## Red Squirrel

Good tips, and for the love of God, don't use glue traps. If you want to kill them fine but at least make it quick! 

Also keep traps in places where there won't be other small animals, you want to get the mice, not the chipmunks, squirrels, birds etc. Those are actually good to have as they cleanup messes you did not even know existed, such as dead bugs that may fall on your porch etc.


----------



## singlediyer

*mouse traps*



biz123 said:


> Here is an article, which a wrote, on how to remove mice....
> 
> If you want to get rid of mice in your house, you have a couple of options to choose from: hire a mouse exterminator or get rid of the little pests by yourself. If dealing with rodents is not your cup of tea, contact your local pest control service. If you are up for a little challenge, however, read on…
> 
> 
> Make sure that you are actually dealing with mice and not something else. The methods for rat extermination are slightly different. Rats have bigger heads than mice and are larger rodents in general. Mice are so small that they can get through a hole the size of a dime!
> The best way to exterminate mice is to make sure that your home is as uncomfortable for them as possible. Make sure that everything around your house is clean. Little crumbs may mean nothing to you, but they are entrees for mice. Seal off all access to food around your property. This means disposing of your garbage in a safe way and leaving all of the food in your kitchen sealed in containers. Aside from food, mice are also attracted to shelter and water as well. Look around your property to make sure that there are no puddles or comfy spaces that mice may call their home. Cover up any firewood you have outside and don’t let the dog water bowl sit there, waiting to attract someone other than your favorite pooch. Clean your property of any debris. You want the surrounding area of your house to be as “flat” as possible.
> Cleaning up your property may not solve all of your problems. Peppermint spray and/or plants can be added to the perimeter of your house. You can also place mothballs around your home because mice hate the smell. If you want to go all out against the mice, some people place cat urine where they think the mouse is likely to wander about.
> Look for holes around your home. Because mice can get through tiny spaces (less than 1/4 inches. in size), look hard. If you don’t know the relative position of the mouse in your house, holes will give you a very good idea of their whereabouts (just like mice feces can). Once you know where the mice roam about, set up mouse traps, which come in two forms, snap and humane mouse traps. If you don’t mind killing your annoying pests, snap traps are cheap and easy (you can buy a mouse trap exterminator for mice on Amazon for just $6). Simply place fruit, peanut butter, or bacon on the trap, and you’ll have your mouse in due time. If you don’t want any killing involved, you can get the “Smart Mouse Trap – Humane Mousetrap” from Amazon, which only costs $14. When disposing of the mice, make sure to wear gloves and thouroughly wash your hands afterwards. If you spot mice urine of feces, make sure to disinfect the area with detergent and bleach.
> How much will a mice exterminator cost if you hire a professional? How much does an exterminator cost? You can expect to be charged about $200. What you are basically paying for is the convenience of not having to deal with the mice yourself. The pros utilize the same techniques used in this article and are more useful if you have a large house.
> Whatever you do, do not seal any holes (until you’re sure you’ve gotten rid of all the mice), or use poison. You do not want dead, decaying mice in places that are impossible to get to. When looking for exterminator mice, you have to keep this in mind.


hasn't anyone heard of these little black boxes you can buy at any diy store like menard's or lowe's? All you do it plug it in, it has a small blinking red light on it and it emits a signal that keeps the mice away. No muss, no fuss.


----------



## singlediyer

*how to get rid of mice*

I bought this little black box at menard's. You just plug it in any where. A little blinking red light appears on it, and it emits a signal that keeps mice and other insects away. No muss, no fuss. I've had the same box for several years, it cost around $20.


----------



## DangerMouse

singlediyer said:


> I bought this little black box at menard's. You just plug it in any where. A little blinking red light appears on it, and it emits a signal that keeps mice and other insects away. No muss, no fuss. I've had the same box for several years, it cost around $20.


Of course, you're welcome to believe whatever you wish, but.... 

http://riddex.pissedconsumer.com/
and
http://www.ripoffreport.com/pest-control/riddex/riddex-riddex-pro-riddex-jr-mf5b6.htm

DM


----------



## smata67

Glue traps work most, but not all, of the time. Occasionally, mice get away. If you really want to get rid of mice, play really bad music, current Top 40 works well. Mice have good hearing and appreciate the classics and anything pop pre-1990's (for example, real music). So stuff like rap and such do a good job of repelling them. Ask a skateboarding teenager what they listen to, should also work well, keep them away for weeks.


----------



## Jackofall1

Get yourself a hungry cat, problem solved


----------



## chrisn

Jackofall1 said:


> Get yourself a hungry cat, problem solved


 
This guy here will take care of em and maybe bad little kids too:laughing:


----------



## singlediyer

Awesome!!


----------

